# Everything is going to be alright!!



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

When after an eternatity of waiting the final countdown as started, now what with all the negative posts about warranty and Nissan GB being S*** I thought I’d try and spread a little of what I’m now feeling and try and keep things positive

Now over the last 12 months I’d pretty much lost interest and on a few occasions nearly bought other marques, but I stuck with it, no matter what I read or saw, then suddenly after popping into MH this weekend because I was in the area the fires started burning once again. 

Seeing and talking to all the people there that afternoon collecting their cars, sitting in the show room car, bathing in the new car smell, listening to the solid clunk of the doors, alsmost falling into those exhaust pipes, running my hands over its sleek body work and best of all hearing them start up.

Most of all though, just enjoying the cars presence on the road as they drove off into the distance. Those afterburner rear lights visible as far as you could see the car, childhood memories of staring at the toys circled in the catalogue on the lead up to Christmas and thinking back to the first new car I had and turning the brochure into a tatty mess after months of waiting flooding back.

My excitement has returned (can you guess), nothing anyone can do or say is now going to spoil it (short of your cars damged or late ), in fact even better still was the call from MH confirming my delivery date, that’s it! No sleep until I’m driving her away, looking forward to being able to just indulge myself in detailing that bodywork and driving for the sake of it.

I think in the universal scheme of things Nissan GB’s customer service is a travesty, but call it karma, call it Ying Yang, something had to give to balance out the amazing car that’s arrived into the lives of those that are waiting patiently, so forget the warranty issues, forget the running costs, just enjoy the moment!! :smokin:

The moral of this is I guess “All good things come to those that wait”, it’s going to be hard for me not to post every 5 minutes on my way up to Liverpool on the train, but I think I’m going to be the toilet for most of it with excitement  and I know it’s just a car, but what a car!! :clap:: squintdan


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy, firstly you wont have time to detail her like you would like. Driving this beast of car is somewhat addictive. Make sure you've got plenty QD spray, as i feel this is this product that you will probably use most of .

Secondly, congrats pal on finally nailing down a date, its a great feeling. When do u collect it?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Sin :thumbsup:, i know what you mean (but my OCD prevents me from getting in a dirty car ), can collect this weekend, but going away tonight :bawling:, so 4th July now (hence my sig )

Can't wait! :squintdan


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

sin said:


> Make sure you've got plenty QD spray, as i feel this is this product that you will probably use most of .


Sin - can you explain QD spray? Sorry if I'm being thick!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry guy, Quick Detailing spray, great product for just topping up your shine with out the pain of waxing / sealing.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

sin said:


> Sorry guy, Quick Detailing spray, great product for just topping up your shine with out the pain of waxing / sealing.


No need to apologise - me being thick  I need to find something to maintain the shine of the Zuffenhausen Swissvax finish that my detailer put on mine (quite stunning!) and to remove the fly collection I amassed on my first 300 miles... yesterday 

Any recommended products? Does anyone know if Meguiars Nxt Generation Speed Detailer is any good for light cleaning / bug removal? I'm thinking of sticking a bottle in the boot, with a microfibre mitt, to wipe off the worst of the crap spattered across the front of mine, in between washes.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Been trawling through a few detailing sites recently, sad git that i am. Dodo Juice Red Mist seems to get some good reviews from a few detailers.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guy - PM Alex Creasey as he will undoubtedly have the answer for you.

D


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes pm alex he has done a few R35's and knows his stuff


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mine included

there is a thread on it as well


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Either of those products will do ya , keeping it topped up is always good, but be careful what and when your wiping with just QD, esp bird lime (birds eat grit and stones to help digest there food) wipe that the wrong way and hello swirls


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

chin up , least your lucky enough to get a 35 

things could be worse!

wish i had the opportunity ,


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Matty are you going to Ace café tomorrow?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> Matty are you going to Ace café tomorrow?


didnt know it was on :nervous:

no im not buddy sorry

preping my car for the meet on sunday 

last time i went to ace, i cracked my new front splitter going down there so wasnt happy 

if you going to brands i will say hello, my car is on the stand anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies - have got a bottle of the Meguairs as a temporary solution (seems to work well 'raw' and after a quick wash & rinse) and will get some suggestions from Alex in due course...


----------

